# Pincet Lodge



## jsp77 (Mar 8, 2017)

As i was almost in the area i thought i'd have a look round this old Lodge, since the last report there has been a fire in the front right lounge room (the room with piano) luckly it looks to have been mainly contained in this room. It has now sadly seen its better days.

*on with the photos*


1


2


3


4

loving the boarder


5


6


7


8


9


10


11


12


13


14


15


16


17


18​
*thanks for looking*


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 8, 2017)

Looks a state now.but some nice bits in there jsp.love that blue kitchen.


----------



## oldscrote (Mar 8, 2017)

Nice one matey.I reckon you have the remains of an old Austin K9 radio truck there....


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 9, 2017)

Thats a lovely low angle, atmospheric first shot, fab detailed pics,love lookin at old receipts, never seen tweetie pie wiv a mohican before

Somehow that burnt out piano has developed a new life its still got something!


----------



## Rubex (Mar 9, 2017)

Great shots jsp


----------



## smiler (Mar 9, 2017)

Players No6, was the first cigarettes I bought, I don't think they were in a crush proof box back then, I'm glad our youngsters today are a bit more informed than I was, 
Another lovely set jsp, the last shot was my favourite, Thanks


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 9, 2017)

oldscrote said:


> Nice one matey.I reckon you have the remains of an old Austin K9 radio truck there....
> 
> Thanks for that Oldscrote, I just assumed it was off a landrover.


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 9, 2017)

Rubex said:


> Great shots jsp



Thanks Rubex




smiler said:


> Players No6, was the first cigarettes I bought, I don't think they were in a crush proof box back then, I'm glad our youngsters today are a bit more informed than I was,
> Another lovely set jsp, the last shot was my favourite, Thanks



cheers Smiler i started with a pack of 10 piccadilly, if I remember they cost 33p


----------



## HughieD (Mar 9, 2017)

Loved that. Atmospheric set JSP.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 10, 2017)

Nice shots and an interesting house. I also like the wallpaper border. Noticed the repair bill for the tractor wheel but where's the tractor, I want to see if it still has its new wheel.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 10, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nice shots and an interesting house. I also like the wallpaper border. Noticed the repair bill for the tractor wheel but where's the tractor, I want to see if it still has its new wheel.



Sorry; just the original old rusty wheel and original tyre fitted with new tube and gaiter! Obviously the walls of the tyre were becoming worn and thin, thus the need for the gaiter to protect the new tube.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 10, 2017)

Didnt know about the fire, it was ok in Jan when I went!

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/rural-sites/34283-pincet-lodge.html


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 10, 2017)

Heres one of mine showing more
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/30822956112/


----------



## Dam_01 (Mar 18, 2017)

Nice set of pics.
That Grand makes me very sad tho


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 9, 2017)

I'm really surprised this is still derelict. For some reason I thought it had been renovated a couple of years back. 
Nice work JSP


----------



## brickworx (Apr 9, 2017)

I like the piano all burnt out! Dont get me wrong, fire bugs is total mugs but it looks proper nice like that somehow.....


----------

